

Show HN: Unshorten.link – Automatically intercept and expand shortened links - jmbmxer
http://unshorten.link

======
jmbmxer
This is a weekend project because I am in the security industry and got sick
of being terrified of every shortened link I come across. The Chrome extension
will automatically intercept any request to a shortened link and attempt to
expand it for further inspection. I also included a link to Google's
Safebrowsing service to dig deeper. I'm not very UX savvy so be easy on me.

------
lutusp
Quote: "Where's that shortend [sic] link sending you?"

Where's that _what_? Why do you expect people to trust your code when they
can't trust your prose? Prose is way easier than code, but apparently not easy
enough.

Also, on the topic of prose, why not call it "resolve link"? That's easier to
say and more descriptive of the app's purpose.

~~~
jmbmxer
Couldn't agree more. Side project that I wanted to share but apparently wasn't
show ready with my spelling and prose. Fixed and thanks for the suggestion!

------
fiatjaf
This is a useful service.

